# HAPPY BIRTHDAY....Henk!



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2008)

22 today buddy! Aaaaah to be young and innocent again!  8)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday, my friend... I'll lift my glass [of Pepsi] in your honor.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2008)

Twenty two... what a nice number.A Happy Birthday Dear Mate. !!!!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!! Stay safe!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Henk - Blue skies and tailwinds!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 13, 2008)

22 aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh you know what that means.........2+2 girls


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy B´day Henk!


----------



## Kruska (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello Henk,
 
Happy Birthday und alles Gute zum Geburtstag

You know when I was 22 I used to …ahh….ja….ahmm…I …used..to……ahm….
watch TV was one thing….and….a…yeah well did a hell a lot of things.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Marcel (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Henk


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 13, 2008)

happy birthday mate! have a great one!


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2008)

Kruska said:


> Hello Henk,
> 
> Happy Birthday und alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> ...



   you were not alone  in that age...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Aaaaahhh....sweeet memories!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with Roman!


----------



## eddie_brunette (Aug 13, 2008)

Lekker verjaar mater  

I cant remember 12 years back  ...maybe because I was still in SANDF

edd


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Henk!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2008)

many happy reurns henk


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Henk! 

TO


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Henk and many many more your way......... ~


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy birthday, Henk! I wish for you what 22 was to me, if I remember back that far, correctly.  It was the beginning of a fabulous adventure..good and bad, it was awesome and worth doing. 

HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!! and many, many more:new birthday:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think that we deserve a speech!


----------



## Kruska (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah Lucky13, or he could at least post a picture of a sexy blond holding a Banana under “Breaking News”   

Regards
Kruska


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Henk.... Hope ur head doesnt hurt too much in the morning... Drink plenty of water and the hangover shall pass my son...


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Baie dankie/Thank you very much guys I at last went through the site to see what has been going on. Have been very busy.

Dan I did drink a beer yesterday to get rid of me hangover before work. He he he...

I had a ball with my friends and did get a bit drunk in the process. I must say that this was my best Birthday ever. My family did not like it a lot that I wanted to spend most of it with my friends, real friends. 

My Birthday made me pretty broke but it was worth every Rand I spend on it.

So to everyone I would like to say that every year I have spend on this site and with all you guys was worth it and may there be many more still to come.

So thank you very much again and hope I could spend one of my Birthdays with you guys and drink a beer and chill.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

We should all meet up for H-U-G-E birthday party where we all celibrate all birthdays one single occasion....

Dan will be the chef...


----------



## Henk (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh yes, but please no drinking games (not). That would be great to meet everyone and have a drink together.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2008)

But we must have drinking songs!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Indeed!


----------



## Henk (Aug 16, 2008)

Those can get fun as night goes along and some speech problems occur.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2008)

Henk said:


> Those can get fun as night goes along and some speech problems occur.


*SOME??*


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

He he he...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy birthday Henk!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy B'day Henk.


----------



## Henk (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks mates.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy (late) Birthday!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 24, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Happy (late) Birthday!




Ditto that!


----------



## Henk (Aug 25, 2008)

Better late than never. LOL


----------

